# New research



## Jan Bike (18/5/15)

Has anybody seen the new research claiming that E cigarettes has 10 times more toxic ingredients than cigarettes. Posted on Facebook.


----------



## Alex (18/5/15)

Jan Bike said:


> Has anybody seen the new research claiming that E cigarettes has 10 times more toxic ingredients than cigarettes. Posted on Facebook.



I wouldn't even call that research, it's propaganda. 

_*Propaganda *is information that is not impartial and used primarily to influence an audience and further an agenda, often by presenting facts selectively (perhaps lying by omission) to encourage a particular synthesis, or using loaded messages to produce an emotional rather than a rational response to the information presented._

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Nooby (18/5/15)

Our research guru has spoken

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (18/5/15)

And its working I get one person a week tagging me or asking me why do I still vape since its so toxic.
My response is there research methodology is flawed. Compared to all other studies this is the only one that has come out this negative. Then I get look, like i'm crazy and in denial.


----------



## BumbleBee (18/5/15)

If this is the one I'm thinking of then it's hardly new research. Is it the Japanese study that shows there is 10x more formaldehyde or some shit like that? It was published last year and disproven days after it appeared, proven bullshit. Ignore and move on.

I usually reply to posts like that with a link to this:

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (18/5/15)

Smokers that tell us we shouldnt vape are just trying to make themselves feel better

Never smokers that tell us we shouldnt vape just dont want anyone to smoke or vape. 

Ex-smokers that tell us we shouldnt vape are just proud that they stopped smoking or they are upset they didnt discover vaping when they stopped. 

Just my views, obviously with some exceptions

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## WillieRoux (19/5/15)

Must be the same one i got from Radio Vryheid....Sent them a few links and asked them to do proper research before sending stuff around....Noddy's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WillieRoux (19/5/15)

I see your 10 and raise u 5.... http://www.nbcrightnow.com/story/27...-more-cancer-causing-chemical-than-cigarettes


----------



## free3dom (19/5/15)

If this is indeed the same "research" from last year, here is the link to the article debunking it 

E-cigarette aerosol contains 6 times LESS formaldehyde than tobacco cigarette smoke

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## pimcowboy (20/5/15)

It irritates me immensely! 1 thing that is common in most of these tests is that they do not name the vendors juice they are testing 90% of the time! If you can by 30ml juice from R10 to R400 there will obviously be huge variations in quality and composition. The Indian and Chinese juice companies usually get bad results. I would like to see the same test with a reputable vendor!!!


----------



## Andre (20/5/15)

pimcowboy said:


> It irritates me immensely! 1 thing that is common in most of these tests is that they do not name the vendors juice they are testing 90% of the time! If you can by 30ml juice from R10 to R400 there will obviously be huge variations in quality and composition. The Indian and Chinese juice companies usually get bad results. I would like to see the same test with a reputable vendor!!!


And without dry hits!


----------



## Willyza (20/5/15)

Nooby said:


> Our research guru has spoken


Say no more..............


----------



## Willyza (20/5/15)

@BumbleBee
I vid that


----------

